# Girls and guns



## shesulsa (Jun 5, 2006)

Some of you know I give a lot of volunteer time to GSUSA.  We recently attended a camporee hosted at a Boy Scout camp for the Girl Scouts in our neighborhood.  This BS camp has multiple firing ranges and GSUSA allowed, through special permission and several hoops ablaze, girls 13 and up to learn how to load and fire black powder rifles.

Though a few were terrified (even a few grown women were), once they finally fired the gun, most found they were exhilirated and wanted to shoot again.  My daughter shot 8 times (most only fired once or twice).

The opportunity for these girls to shoot in GSUSA is not available without open-minded leaders, certified professionals and willing parents.

I already have my plan for moving forward with the council to affect change in this regard, however I'm trying to think about progressive tactics for the girls and our camps and am wondering about airsoft guns and target shooting.

What do you experts think about this and could you speak your opinions on ways to move girls into these areas productively?


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jun 5, 2006)

What is your end goal? Combat shooting, target shooting, hunting, all the above?


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 5, 2006)

For me or the girls?


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jun 5, 2006)

The plan for the girls you are talking about. What is your vision of the program you want?


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 5, 2006)

I think the majority of them like target shooting and a few would enjoy hunting, prolly fewer combat shooting.  Paintball is against council policy, I believe, so that pretty much removes the combat shooting aspect unless we can change that.  Hunting ... dunno about that one.  Perhaps it would be a good thing to organize for those in areas that still hunt - so few "city folk" do anymore.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jun 5, 2006)

Shame..when I was a boy scout (looong time ago) the whole wargame, "indian scout" kind of thing was what I loved the most.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 5, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Perhaps it would be a good thing to organize for those in areas that still hunt - so few "city folk" do anymore.


Au contraire, we get multitudes of Jersey hunters here every season, looking to bag the elusive New York black and white deer. :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 5, 2006)

Blotan Hunka said:
			
		

> Shame..when I was a boy scout (looong time ago) the whole wargame, "indian scout" kind of thing was what I loved the most.



I don't know how much they do of that anymore ... will have to find out.  I know that they can start shooting at 10 1/2 or 11.  Gripes my fanny, I tell ya.  They also have an offshoot called "Explorers" where they accept both genders for high adventure like hunting, higher class rapids, etcetera.



			
				Kreth said:
			
		

> Au contraire, we get multitudes of Jersey hunters here every season, looking to bag the elusive New York black and white deer.


True, but from what I've seen, unless there is a parent or close relative who hunts, many youngsters miss out without an experience such as scouting.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jun 5, 2006)

Do any schools in your area have rifle teams? .22's or pellet gun?


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 5, 2006)

Blotan Hunka said:
			
		

> Do any schools in your area have rifle teams? .22's or pellet gun?


Nope.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 5, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What do you experts think about this and could you speak your opinions on ways to move girls into these areas productively?



Well, I am no expert but I will try to send you in a good direction. 

Here we start our air rifle shooters as early as age 9.  At that time they use smaller guns because they can not handle the full sized air rifles.  They are taught not only gun handling safety but are put through a "hunter's safety" course as well in which they are taught about a variety of guns and gun related issues varying from the parts of a variety of guns to the difference between shotguns and rifles, etc.  They have an opportunity every year to participate in a Junior Rifle competition in which there is a written test, practical test (taking rifles through an obstacle course of under fences, in and out of boats, etc) and an actual shooting competition.

Anyways.. I am rambling a bit 

My point is that you should be able to find someone either in a local gun club, etc. to help you teach the girls the basics.  

Check out the Washington State Rifle and Pistol Association.  Their website has lists of local gun clubs, etc.

If you are thinking of doing something with air guns, pistols or rifles, for competition, air pistols are a lot cheaper not only to buy but there is no extra equipment (at least nothing compared to rifle shooting).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Carol (Jun 5, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Well, I am no expert but I will try to send you in a good direction.
> 
> Here we start our air rifle shooters as early as age 9. At that time they use smaller guns because they can not handle the full sized air rifles. They are taught not only gun handling safety but are put through a "hunter's safety" course as well in which they are taught about a variety of guns and gun related issues varying from the parts of a variety of guns to the difference between shotguns and rifles, etc. They have an opportunity every year to participate in a Junior Rifle competition in which there is a written test, practical test (taking rifles through an obstacle course of under fences, in and out of boats, etc) and an actual shooting competition.
> 
> ...


 
Agree with Lisa.   Find a well-established and reputable gun club in the area.  They will likely have lots of resources to assist you along these lines.

If you want a double-check of the reputation of the gun club...call your state police barracks and ask what they think of the club.  At least in my state, the police are very forthcoming about this kind of thing.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 6, 2006)

Darn...when I saw the thread title I thought it was going to be like one of those calenders   


Seriously though, just start them off with something "light" (an air rifle or .22) while making sure to emphasize the safety rules.  Beyond that, they'll either like it or they won't (and I think most of them will).


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 6, 2006)

A .22 LR using subsonic loads (they must still wear hearing and eye protection, though) would certainly be a great way to start, under close supervision.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 6, 2006)

Start people off with the .22 calibur weapons.  You know I knew a ton of women in the Marines.  They had to shoot just like us guys did.  Some sucked and some kicked ***.  

I will tell you, as an expert shooter on a known distance meter range, if you want to build up the confidence of these kids have them start off with slow and controlled target practice.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 10, 2006)

My daughter is 6 and she is moving up to a brownie (from a Daisy) this coming school year after summer vacation. I wondered the same thing about firearms introduction to the GSUSA. I remember when I was in the Indian Guides, we learned at a young age (8?) to shoot air rifles, bow and arrows, etc. Paintball games would be a contradiction to the basic handling laws of firearms that should first be taught to youngsters. Not to say that I didn't play me share of cops and robbers, but I don't think an organization like the GSUSA or BSUSA will ever endorse pointing weapons at each other as a game. Nor will they support "tactical use" of weapons as defensive tools. It needs to be approached from an angle of "American Historical Preservation" which might be the reason they started that Boyscout troup out with black powder muzzle loaders. Teaming up a local gun club would be a great idea.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 10, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> My daughter is 6 and she is moving up to a brownie (from a Daisy) this coming school year after summer vacation. I wondered the same thing about firearms introduction to the GSUSA. I remember when I was in the Indian Guides, we learned at a young age (8?) to shoot air rifles, bow and arrows, etc. Paintball games would be a contradiction to the basic handling laws of firearms that should first be taught to youngsters. Not to say that I didn't play me share of cops and robbers, but I don't think an organization like the GSUSA or BSUSA will ever endorse pointing weapons at each other as a game. Nor will they support "tactical use" of weapons as defensive tools. It needs to be approached from an angle of "American Historical Preservation" which might be the reason they started that Boyscout troup out with black powder muzzle loaders. Teaming up a local gun club would be a great idea.



I'd have to agree about the game aspect vs. historical preservation.

GSUSA outlines safety guidelines in the publication called SafetyWise, however, that book is self-contradictory in more than one area and firearms is one of those areas.  In one place it says that firearms education can only take place with certified personnel present and presiding, yet in another place, it says that there may be no weapons, specifically firearms, at a GS event (my wording).  This says to me that this is most likely a council-to-council policy issue.  You are most likely in the Citrus Council.  

Quite honestly, I think it takes some men who wish to help lead girls to volunteer, if there are not enough open-minded women around to do so, in this endeavor.  It is sad that we still have so very far to go, eh?


----------

